# List of Australian Hedge Funds



## databuff (26 July 2010)

Hi all,

Where can I find a list of Australian Hedge Funds? Thanks in advance.

Anton


----------



## cutz (27 July 2010)

Try the fund screener on the morningstar website.


----------

